# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Apertura nuova società per imminente fallimento/liquidazione

## windsnow

Buongiorno ha tutti, non sono un professionista del settore ma avrei alcnue domande da porvi a riguardo di un ipotetico fallimento/liquidazione strumentale.
Siamo una società nel settore delle costruzioni, causa numerosi danni e mancate forniture subite da un fornitore (SRL) abbiamo proceduto con un ATP (accertamento tecnico preventivo), nei suoi confronti. Alla fine di quest'ultimo, i danni da noi subiti ammontavano a circa 80.000 . Durante un attività di intelligent abbiamo scoperto che i soci di questa società ne hanno già aperta un altra, dai bilanci sembra che hanno debiti nei confronti dello stato per circa 200.000  , nei confronti di fornitori per 400.000, hanno 150.000  di mutuo su un immobile, or ora stiamo andando a depositare la causa di merito nei loro confronti, ma temiamo che come la presentiamo, chiudano, tanto hanno l'altra SRL sana e possono continuare la loro attività.Parlando col fornitore mi è stato risposto che loro la società l'hanno spolpata e ora non serve piu !
ma tutto questo è veramente possibile? non rischiano niente i soci?
nessuno pagherà mai niente e nessuno ? 
grazie

----------


## windsnow

nessuno sa dirmi niente ? 
grazie

----------


## Dukes

Quella che decrivi sfortunatamente è una prassi comune. 
Se però arriva il fallimento, si richia di rimanere coinvolti con quelli che sono i reati fallimentari di bancarotta... 
Ma quello die reati è un problema per gli amministratori (e consulenti) piuttosto che per i soci. 
Comunque, la loro prassi non è detto che abbia i risulatati sperati... Almeno per quanto riguarda la gestione dell'attività, quanti fornitori troveranno disponibili a lavorare con la loro nuova società?

----------


## Wipperman

purtroppo per come va la giustizia in Italia spesso questa gente la fa franca. Ad ogni modo bisogna dimostrare che hanno spolpato la società con operazioni sottofatturate o con sottrazione dei beni. In caso di fallimento è tutto più facile perché per mezzo della revocatoria fallimentare è possibile il tentativo di recuperare i beni sottratti alla società in dispregio alla parità di trattamento dei creditori.

----------


## windsnow

Forse potrei chiedere io il fallimento, almeno qualche problema glielo creo?

----------


## PerImpresa

> Forse potrei chiedere io il fallimento, almeno qualche problema glielo creo?

  Per poter fallire ci vogliono dei requisiti, non è detto che la società in questione li abbia, ti allego i requisiti che la norma prevede per NON essere ammissibile alla procedura:
"limpresa ha avuto, nei tre esercizi precedenti la data di deposito dellistanza di fallimento (o dall'inizio dellattività se inferiore), un attivo patrimoniale complessivo annuo non superiore a euro 300.000;  
limpresa ha realizzato, nei tre esercizi precedenti la data di deposito dellistanza di fallimento (o dall'inizio dellattività se inferiore), ricavi lordi complessivi annui non superiori a euro 200.000;  
limpresa ha un ammontare di debiti, anche non scaduti, non superiore a euro 500.000. "
Inoltre con tutti quei debiti privilegiati è molto probabile che avrai solo spese e non rientrerai di nulla. 
Il fallimento è quindi sconsigliato ma vi sono altre procedure molto più efficaci in situazioni come quella da te descritta. 
Una, vista la tua attività di intelligence (peraltro non accoglibile in sede di contenzioso se non fatta attraverso pubblici registri e informazioni comunque disponibili o se non previamente autorizzata. ricordati che le informazioni così raccolte NON POTRANNO MAI essere utilizzate in alcun modo, servono solo a  te per "farti un'idea"  :Wink:  te la anticipo: è il pignoramento presso terzi. Se la vecchia società non è inattiva allora, essendo decotta da quel che si capisce, con altissima percentuale di probabilità è perché deve ancora prendere dei soldi da qualcuno che può pagarli ma non lo sta facendo consapevole dei loro problemi.  E già, perché i simili prima o poi si incontrano. :Big Grin:

----------

